# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  cần mua laptop anh

## aaronmax

mình có khoảng 15 tr, muốn mua laptop, anh em chỉ giúp với số tiền đó như hiện nay mình mua laptop cấu hình như thế nào? anh em chỉ giáo

----------


## benhvienaau

> mình có khoảng 15 tr, muốn mua laptop, anh em chỉ giúp với số tiền đó như hiện nay mình mua laptop cấu hình như thế nào? anh em chỉ giáo


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
với laptop bạn nên dùng dòng của asus, asus mấy năm gần đây luôn đứng đầu về chất lượng sản phẩm và dịch vụ, tỷ lệ bảo hành của asus là thấp nhất. với số tiền khoảng 15tr mình xin được đưa ra 2 cấu hình máy cho bạn tham khảo:
*1) asus a42f - vx123 (k42f-2cvx)*

bộ vi xử lý:intel core i5-450m (2.40 ghz), 1066 mhz, 3mb cache;
bộ nhớ trong:2gb ddr3;
ổ đĩa cứng:320gb sata;
card màn hình:intel hd; (card màn hình tích hợp đời mới tích hợp trên chip)
kết nối mạng:lan: 10 / 100 mbps, 
wireless: 802.11 b/g/n;
ổ đĩa quang: dvd-rw;
kích thước màn hình:14.0";
tính năng khác:camera, usb 2.0, vga, card reader, bluetooth;
hệ điều hành:free dos;
loại pin:6-cell lithium-ion;
trọng lượng:2.2 kg;
*2) asus k42je-vx090 (k42je-1avx) ( nếu bạn thích card màn hình rời )*

bộ vi xử lý:intel core i5-460m (2.53 ghz), 1066 mhz, 3mb cache;
bộ nhớ trong:2gb ddr3;
ổ đĩa cứng:320gb sata;
card màn hình:ati mobility radeon hd 5470; 
kết nối mạng:lan: 10 / 100 mbps, 
wireless: 802.11 b/g/n;
ổ đĩa quang: dvd-rw;
kích thước màn hình:14.0";
tính năng khác:camera, usb 2.0, vga, card reader, bluetooth;
hệ điều hành:free dos;
loại pin:6-cell lithium-ion;
trọng lượng:2.2 kg;

bạn tham khảo thêm tại đây

chúc bạn chọn được sản phẩm ưng ý.

----------


## evashopping

cám ơn bạn nhé, *asus* hàng này nhập từ nước nào vậy bạn so với hp thì như thế nào?

----------


## ghostdarkgs

so với hp thì asus cũng tương đương. hp là dành cho dân chơi game và đồ họa và asus cũng như thế.
có điều mình thấy ai cũng xài hp. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## seocuchuoi

> so với hp thì asus cũng tương đương. hp là dành cho dân chơi game và đồ họa và asus cũng như thế.
> có điều mình thấy ai cũng xài hp. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


usus hơn đứt hp về công nghệ đồ họa và hỗ trợ game thủ bạn à , hp error tùm lum

----------


## bocghenem

mình xin tư vấn cho bạn nè. giữa hàng asus và hàng hp ( nói riêng ) và laptop nói chung thì asus đứng số 1 toàn cầu về dịch vụ ( chỉ có asus mới được bảo hành 2 năm toàn cầu thôi ) hàng asus thì nổi tiếng về linh kiện bền bạn àhh ( thực tế thì mình cũng đang dùng )

với số tiền của bạn thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể lựa chọn cho mình 1 chiếc laptop ưng ý.
nếu bạn là dân đồ họa hoặc chơi game thì bạn có thể lựa chọn cho mình 1 chiếc laptop có hỗ trợ card màn hình rời : mình xin giới thiệu chiếc
asus a52jc-ex390 (a52jc-2cex)*(màu đen hoa văn chìm)*
intel core i3-370m 2x2.4ghz, 2gb ddr3/ 1066 2 x gb so-dimm, 500gb 5400 rpm sata, dvdrw +/- double layer, 15.6" hd slim (1366x768) led backlight (gương siêu sáng) splendid, *nvidia® geforce® gtx 310m with 1gb ddr3 vram*, one-touch multimedia access ,vỏ infusion bóng hoa văn chìm , 4 loa altec lancing camera 0.3mp , card reader, 802.11 a/g/n chuẩn n, 6 cell (2.62kg), free dos,  

còn nếu bạn sử dụng bình thường cần tốc độ hơn thì mình xin tư vấn cho bạn con này
asus a42f-vx248 (k42f-2cvx) - vỏ infusion bóng hoa văn chìm ( mình đang xài con này)

intel core i5 460m - 2.53ghz, 2gb ddr3/ 1066 2 x gb so-dimm, 320gb 5400 rpm sata, dvdrw +/- double layer, 14.0" hd (1366x768) led backlight (gương siêu sáng) splendid, integrated intel® gma hd, one-touch multimedia access, 4 loa altec lancing camera 0.3mp , card reader, 802.11 a/g/n chuẩn n, 6 cell (2.2kg), free dos

mình thấy hàng asus giá cả phải chăng, chất lượng ổn định, dịch vụ hoàn hảo [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
chúc bạn lựa chọn được 1 chiếc laptop ưng ý hợp thời trang và đáp ứng nhu cầu công việc nhé

----------


## cstk235

mình thấy có 1 laptop hàng xóm nhà mình nó xái asus khi mình burm ghost dùm nó thì chỉ cần đưa đĩa vào mà burm, không cần bấm delete để vào chỉnh ổ đĩa như máy tính bàn của mình, như thế là sao vậy bạn? mình thấy main laptop nó củ hay sao khi mình bấm f2 là nó vào giao diện như main củ vậy. loại này tốt k bạn?

----------


## BMG

> mình thấy có 1 laptop hàng xóm nhà mình nó xái asus khi mình burm ghost dùm nó thì chỉ cần đưa đĩa vào mà burm, không cần bấm delete để vào chỉnh ổ đĩa như máy tính bàn của mình, như thế là sao vậy bạn? mình thấy main laptop nó củ hay sao khi mình bấm f2 là nó vào giao diện như main củ vậy. loại này tốt k bạn?


bạn có thể nói rõ hơn ý của mình không 
có thể bạn không chọn boot từ cd

----------


## lacnghiep

> mình thấy có 1 laptop hàng xóm nhà mình nó xái asus khi mình burm ghost dùm nó thì chỉ cần đưa đĩa vào mà burm, không cần bấm delete để vào chỉnh ổ đĩa như máy tính bàn của mình, như thế là sao vậy bạn? mình thấy main laptop nó củ hay sao khi mình bấm f2 là nó vào giao diện như main củ vậy. loại này tốt k bạn?


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
đó là do máy của họ đã thiết lập sẵn trong bios chế độ boot từ ổ cd/dvd đầu tiên, nên khi bạn đưa đĩa vào ổ cd/dvd là máy sẽ tự động boot vào đĩa đó cho bạn.
trên máy của bạn, mỗi khi bạn thiết lập thông số đó bạn phải nhấn f10 để lưu lại cấu hình, như vậy những lần sau bạn không cần phải thiết lập lại nữa. nếu mà bạn đã thiết lập, đã nhấn save mà những lần sau vẫn phải thiết lập lại thì có thể do pin của bạn đã bị yếu nên nó không lưu lại được cấu hình trong bios. bạn nên thay một quả pin mới.
mỗi một loại mail hoặc một hãng sản xuất họ quy định đặt phím nóng để vào giao diện bios khác nhau, có thể là các phím: delete, f2, f12…. ta không thể đánh giá main đó thông qua cái đó được.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## binhgia69

tiện đây cho mình hỏi luôn với:
- ram kingston, kingmax hay transcend, thì mình nên dùng loại ram nào hả bạn?
- laptop asus hay lenovo dùng hay hơn?
- lcd thì dùng hãng nào là tốt.
cả về tính năng, giá cả và thẩm mỹ nhé.
mình chưa thể phân biệt được cái hay của các loại này. thanks!

----------


## leanhseomxh

> tiện đây cho mình hỏi luôn với:
> - ram kingston, kingmax hay transcend, thì mình nên dùng loại ram nào hả bạn?
> - laptop asus hay lenovo dùng hay hơn?
> - lcd thì dùng hãng nào là tốt.
> cả về tính năng, giá cả và thẩm mỹ nhé.
> mình chưa thể phân biệt được cái hay của các loại này. thanks!


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
mỗi sản phẩm có cái hay riêng của nó, ngoài chất lượng và giá thành ra thì nó còn tùy vào sở thích của mỗi người. theo mình thì mình sẽ chọn như sau: ram kingston, laptop asus, lcd acer.
giá cả thì tùy thuộc vào túi tiền bạn muốn bỏ ra là bao nhiêu. giá cao thì bạn sẽ có những tiện ích và đặc điểm kĩ thuật cao hơn.
chúc bạn chọn được sản phẩm ưng ý.

----------

